# Coatimundi care check list and some questions



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello everyone, really looking into getting a coatimundi and thinking about it seriously now.

Now i need some questions answering if anyone can help :2thumb:

I have:

A cage for when its young
Various Tubes and toys etc

I also have a shed which i can use for a spring/summer outdoor enclosure for the day time and if its not too cold for night as well.

Some things i wanted to know:

Do they require any additional heating to the house temp when they are young such as a heat bulb over cage or UV or anything?

What age would you start training. Eg harness training, Toilet training and introducing it to my other animals- dogs and cats.

This animal will be getting a lot of attention, out for pretty much most of the day apart from when I'm not in which isn't a lot really.

Now the thing that i'm finding hard to source is dietary requirements. What do you feed yours and at what ages do you start introducing new foods? So far ive found out eggs, raw fish ( what type of fish?), Meats ( what meats and cooked or not?), live food such as crickets, locusts, meal worms, morio's.

How much would you expect to pay for a hand reared baby and what age is best to get? I have the cash so i'm not a dreamer. 

I have read about all the bulldozing and rummaging and breaking things they do and we are prepared and ready for it and i do understand how much work is involved.

Would really appreciate some help and info on these guys.

And remember don't be shy, if you have pics of your then don't be afraid to show these beauties off 


All the best,

Ismail


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

Hiya,

Coatis are not good house pets they are almost impossible to litter train... If your going to keep one in an in enclosure I would suggest a friend for him/her. Boys can cope better are their own as in the wild they tend to be solitary animals but girls live in groups. I would personally suggest having a heat lamp wired over so they cannot touch it for the really harsh cold winters however not everyone does this. theirs diet consists of : Cat or dog biscuit, fruit and a bit of veg, Chicks, mice, live food as you pointed out. They love eggs in any sort i.e raw, boiled, scrambled. I sell hand reared Coatis for £700 or baby parent reared for £600. You can pay anywhere up to £850 for a hand reared one. Hope this helps 

Michelle.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

RaccoonsRule said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Coatis are not good house pets they are almost impossible to litter train... If your going to keep one in an in enclosure I would suggest a friend for him/her. Boys can cope better are their own as in the wild they tend to be solitary animals but girls live in groups. I would personally suggest having a heat lamp wired over so they cannot touch it for the really harsh cold winters however not everyone does this. theirs diet consists of : Cat or dog biscuit, fruit and a bit of veg, Chicks, mice, live food as you pointed out. They love eggs in any sort i.e raw, boiled, scrambled. I sell hand reared Coatis for £700 or baby parent reared for £600. You can pay anywhere up to £850 for a hand reared one. Hope this helps
> 
> Michelle.


Thanks michelle  How many times a day do you feed them and is there a certain amount? Also, what age do you let them go to new homes? Will you have any available in the new year? I was thinking about getting a male and then getting him neutered at about 6 months? Ive read this works quite well if its going to be a solitary coati ( although it will have all the cats and dogs and the attention of us as well)

Thanks

Ismail


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

Hiya, Youngster generally go around 6-8 weeks old... I feed them three small meals a day when they are young up until there around 14 weeks then they are fed twice a day until 20 weeks then once a day. I am expecting litters anytime from now really. I could put you down on the waiting list for one if you email me your details i.e. name, email addy and telephone number to [email protected]. Would you also be able to send me some pics of where you would be keeping him as this is part of the screening I carry out :2thumb:

Michelle.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

Any one have pics of their enclosures?
Izzy


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

Bumpp


----------

